
Nettools: Net config libs for Linux - porjo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb4pZfefxOY
======
porjo
Slides here: [https://cfp.all-systems-
go.io/system/event_attachments/attac...](https://cfp.all-systems-
go.io/system/event_attachments/attachments/000/000/004/original/nettools_asg_18.pdf?1538133840)

